# Gasket Cutter



## TOOLMASTER (Dec 28, 2015)

normally a kit will run 150-300 bucks!

i picked up the block only for 15 bucks..the rest was just an hour of work

drilled out a stud for the center pin. stud made from a cut bolt
made the stud block out of 1/4" aluminum,drilled a hole on one end to store the pin

made a knob to tighten it
+ made a set of extension arms out of 1/4x3/4 stainless bar for cutting bigger circles 

the main block WAS chrome plated but all worn..
i milled the groves deeper on the cutting side to 1/4 deep
and added a grove on the top side.
belt sanded off the chrome smoothed it all nice then sandblasted ..


----------



## tertiaryjim (Dec 28, 2015)

Nice save!
Have cut a lot of gaskets with that style cutter and they work nice.


----------



## David VanNorman (Dec 28, 2015)

I have one in the drawer an use it once in awhile. Handy.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 31, 2016)

made some o's today


----------

